# Unlisted Size Golden West Peanut Butter



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 4, 2010)

I pulled a half pint Golden West PB out of the dirt today.  As far as I can tell it's not super common.  I've seen the quart and pint, and that's all the red book has listed.  Anyone else seen the little one?  I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 4, 2010)

Here it is next to the pint.  I'd like to get the quart now.


----------



## coreya (Jul 4, 2010)

nice find and a neat jar to boot.


----------

